# Free Affliction Posters and Postcards



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.afflictionclothing.com/banned_july19/wewantyou.php Get your Free Affliction Posters and Postcards now


----------



## d3rkk (Nov 1, 2006)

Boo. They only ship to the US


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

d3rkk said:


> Boo. They only ship to the US


This. Boooooooooo


Still Affliction rules!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I tried just filing out my entire canadian adress in the city part, its worth a shot.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I actually got a pakage with a poster and a bunch of cards from them just by writing in my Canadian adress.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I actually got a pakage with a poster and a bunch of cards from them just by writing in my Canadian adress.



nice ill give it a shot


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I filled this thing in 3 weeks ago and got nothing.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I got a free Affliction poster from FightSport magazine.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

I got mine today wo0t. It was folded like crazy though. Im going to buy a frame for that bitch today at walmart and hang it up in my room.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Yay for America! America finally wins!:thumb01:


----------

